# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  *من أقوال الإمام الحسين عليه السلام *

## عاشق الحرية

**من أقوال الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ** 



*(لا بَيعةَ لِيَزيد ، شارب الخُمور ، وقاتِل النَّفس المحرَّمة* *)* 

*( مِثلِي لا يُبَايِعُ سِرّاً ، فإذا دعوتَ النَّاسَ إلى البَيعَة دَعوتَنا معَهُم* *فكان أمراً واحداً* *)* 

*( إنَّا أهل بيت النبوة ، ومعدن الرسالة ، ومختلف الملائكة ، بنا فَتح الله وبنا يختم* *، ويزيد رجل شَاربُ الخُمورِ ، وقاتلُ النفس المحرَّمة ، مُعلنٌ بالفسق ، ومثلي لا* *يبايع مثله ، ولكن نصبح وتصبحون وننظر وتنظرون أيّنا أحَقّ بالخلافة* *)* 

*( الخِلافَةُ مُحَرَّمَة على آل أبي سُفيَان* *)* 

*( لَو لم يَكُن في الدنيا مَلجَأ ولا مَأوىً لَمَا بَايَعتُ يَزيد* *)* 

*( خَرجتُ لِطَلب الإصلاحِ في أُمَّة جَدِّي مُحَمَّد* *)* 

*( وإني لم أخرج أشِراً ولا بطراً ، ولا مُفسِداً ولا ظالماً ، وإنما خَرجتُ لطلب* *الإصلاح في أمة جَدِّي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله* *)* 

*( رِضَا اللهُ رِضَانا أهلَ البيت* *)* 

*( الحمد لله ، وما شاء الله ، ولا قوة إلاَّ بالله ، وصلَّى الله على رسوله : خُطَّ* *الموت على وِلد آدم مَخطَّ القِلادة على جِيد الفتاة ، وما أولهني إلى أسلافي* *اشتياق يعقوب إلى يوسف ، وخير لي مَصرع أنا لاقِيه ، كأني بأوصالي تُقطِّعها* *عُسلانِ الفلاة بَين النَّوَاويسِ وَكَربَلا ، فيملأنَّ منّي أكراشاً جوفاً ،* *وأجربة سغباً* *)* 

*(لا مَحيصَ عن يَومٍ خُطَّ بالقلم ، رضا الله رضانا أهل البيت ، نصبر على بلائه* *ويوفّينا أجور الصابرين* *)* 

*( أيّها النَّاس ، إنَّكم إن تَتَّقوا الله وتعرفوا الحقَّ لأهله يَكن أرضى لله ،* *ونحن أهلُ بَيت محمد أوْلَى بولاية هذا الأمر من هَؤلاءِ المدّعين ما ليس لهم ،* *والسائرين بالجور والعدوان* *)* 

*( مَن رأى سُلطاناً جائراً مُستَحلاًّ لِحَرام الله ، ناكثاً عهده ، مخالفاً لِسُنَّة* *رسول الله ، يعمل في عباد الله بالإثم والعدوان ، فلم يغيِّر عليه بفعل ولا قول ،* *كان حقاً على الله أنْ يُدخِله مَدخَله* *)* 

*( إِنِّي لا أرَى المَوتَ إلا سَعادةً ، وَالحَياةَ مَع الظالمين إِلاَّ بَرَماً* *)* 

*( لا وَالله ، لا أُعطِيكُم بِيَدي إعطَاءَ الذَّليل ، وَلا أفِرُّ فِرارَ العَبيد* *)* 

*( هَيْهَات مِنَّا الذِّلَّة ، يَأبى اللهُ لَنا ذَلكَ وَرَسولُهُ والمؤمِنون* *)* 

*( يَا أُمَّةَ السّوء ، بِئسَمَا خَلفْتُم مُحَمَّداً فِي عِترتِه ، أما إنكم لا* *تقتلون رجلاً بعدي فتهابون قتله ، بل يهون عليكم ذلك عند قتلكم إياي* *)* 

*( اللَّهُمَّ احكُم بَيننا وبَين قَومِنا ، فإِنَّهم غَرُّونا ، وخَذَلونا ، وغَدَروا* *بنا ، وقَتَلُونا ونحنُ عِترَة نبيِّك* *)* 

*و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## ملكة الغرام

الله يعطيك العافية
و مشكور جداً

----------


## عاشق الحرية

ملكة الغرام
تسلم يمناكِ على الرد الجميل
العفو و لو خاضرين
و الله لايحرمنا من هذه الطله
و بنتظار المزيد ...

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## صمت السنين

*الله يعطيك العافية
و مشكور جداً*

----------


## واحة العالم

سلمت يداك وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك

----------


## عاشق الحرية

صمت السنين و واحة العالم
وتسلم يمناكِ على الرد الجميل
العفو و لو حاضرين
و الله لايحرمنا من هذه الطله
و بنتظار المزيد ...

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------

